# 722k changing channels on it's own



## jbellsaab (Sep 14, 2007)

I know this is a common problem usually fixed by changing remote addresses so your neighbor's remote will stop driving your receiver, BUT, I already tried that to no avail. I live in a suburban area where zoning requires building lots of at least an acre and none of my neighbors have dish antennas, at least that I can see. I’ve had the dish for years, upgraded through several receivers and never had this problem until a few weeks ago. I have a 722K with the Sling Adapter. Nothing is new and nothing changed that I can think of, except I bought a new Samsung Galaxy 3 and downloaded the Dish Remote App on Black Friday. I checked my phone and the app is not running in the background. I replaced my remote batteries because the first time this happened I also got a low remote battery warning. That also lead me to believe that I was receiving some kind of distant weak signal from a neighbors new system so I changed all of by remotes and the receiver from remote address 5 to address 8 but the channels changed several times on its own again today. I checked the remotes for stuck buttons but everything looks good. Any ideas out there?


----------



## jbellsaab (Sep 14, 2007)

So, no takers on this topic yet? Here's some more info that might attract interest. Last night I changed all three remotes to frequency 15, being sure to select system info from the front of the receiver and not from the remote so as to not be resetting my ghost neighbor's receiver at the same time. I also did a system reset to reboot the receiver. I chose 15 to go from an even frequency band to an odd frequency band and to get as far away from the previous setting as practical. This morning the channels start changing themselves again. Now tell me, how in the world can I all of a sudden have three different neighbors driving my receiver with their remotes on three different frequencies? I just don't think this is the issue. Have remotes ever gone wacky and done this on their own or can my 722K have developed some kind of internal problem? Is there some other UHF device, police scanner or something like that in the neighborhood that could be affecting my system? One other consideration, for what it's worth, I have a coaxial cable extending my receivers remote antenna from the reciever's location near a corner of by basement's cement foundation wall running it up to the basement ceiling in the center of the house for better remote reception. I've used this set up for years so my bedroom remote would work. However, this location puts the remote antenna within 3 feet from my wi-fi router, which I can't see as being a problem but who knows.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You mentioned that you changed all remote addresses to 8 first and then 15, is this correct? I would try readdressing the remotes and giving them all different addresses. You might also unplug the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds to have the receiver reboot. Please let me know if you continue to have problems with your remotes. Thanks.



jbellsaab said:


> So, no takers on this topic yet? Here's some more info that might attract interest. Last night I changed all three remotes to frequency 15, being sure to select system info from the front of the receiver and not from the remote so as to not be resetting my ghost neighbor's receiver at the same time. I also did a system reset to reboot the receiver. I chose 15 to go from an even frequency band to an odd frequency band and to get as far away from the previous setting as practical. This morning the channels start changing themselves again. Now tell me, how in the world can I all of a sudden have three different neighbors driving my receiver with their remotes on three different frequencies? I just don't think this is the issue. Have remotes ever gone wacky and done this on their own or can my 722K have developed some kind of internal problem? Is there some other UHF device, police scanner or something like that in the neighborhood that could be affecting my system? One other consideration, for what it's worth, I have a coaxial cable extending my receivers remote antenna from the reciever's location near a corner of by basement's cement foundation wall running it up to the basement ceiling in the center of the house for better remote reception. I've used this set up for years so my bedroom remote would work. However, this location puts the remote antenna within 3 feet from my wi-fi router, which I can't see as being a problem but who knows.


----------



## jbellsaab (Sep 14, 2007)

I remembered one very important ingredient that I had totally left out of this equation and hopefully found my solution. I’ve been running my system in shared mode for a very long time. My TV2 remote was set at Frequency 14 and I just didn’t think to try changing that. I dug out my old TV2 remote and sure enough, it changes all the channels on TV1 as well while in shared mode, duh. So, my new mystery neighbor must be operating their remote at that setting. I switched that TV2 remote setting to address 5 and we’ll see what happens now. Hopefully this will fix my problem.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

That will make a difference especially while the receiver is in Solo mode. Please let me know if you need further assistance. Thanks.



jbellsaab said:


> I remembered one very important ingredient that I had totally left out of this equation and hopefully found my solution. I've been running my system in shared mode for a very long time. My TV2 remote was set at Frequency 14 and I just didn't think to try changing that. I dug out my old TV2 remote and sure enough, it changes all the channels on TV1 as well while in shared mode, duh. So, my new mystery neighbor must be operating their remote at that setting. I switched that TV2 remote setting to address 5 and we'll see what happens now. Hopefully this will fix my problem.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

While you're at it, make sure you don't have any active Auto-Tune timers causing the change.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Not casting aspersions, but make sure a family member isn't gaslighting you.

(if all else fails)


----------

